# Moving Your Money - Part 2 *beat the banks*



## FX Specialist (Sep 4, 2007)

Any registered user on ExpatForum can benefit from our services - the one that guarantees to beat the banks.

If you have any form of International payment no matter what the value is, we can make it as simple and cost effective as possible.

We advertise in Spain on Global FM which can be listened to live on the internet at their website (global *dot* fm) or 96.5 FM *Costa del Sol

We also sponsor a charity on the Costa del Sol which raises money for Cancer sufferers.

We are UK based with offices around the world.

And we beat the banks! Couldn't be simpler!
For more info, p.m me or reply to this post...

Kind regards

FX Specialist


----------

